

Google confirms Nexus S will get Ice Cream Sandwich (Gingerbread devices too) - stardotstar
http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/19/google-confirms-nexus-s-will-get-ice-cream-sandwich-for-real/

======
suprgeek
I was hoping my trusty old Nexus One would be able to hop on to the ICS
bandwagon.The Update at the bottom just dashed my hopes after the headline
raised them. In my opinion none of the more recent Nexuses have been able to
match it for looks (Nexus S looks positively ugly).

~~~
megablast
It is a disgrace that a phone I bought less than 2 years ago will not run the
latest OS.

Not really, but just jumping on the OS bashing bandwagon, a few hates did with
iOs 4/5.

------
jinushaun
Nexus S is pretty much a given—it came out this year. The real question is the
Nexus One. As an N1 owner, I hope so.

------
angryasian
without any new hardware requirements I think a lot of phones will see ICS, if
not officially than through many of the great roms available. I have a fairly
old phone running latest cm7 gingerbread and it still runs great. Looking
forward to ICS.

------
karolist
ICS does look much nicer, can't wait till CyanogenMod offers this (if they
do).

There's no "phone must have at least 2 core CPU" requirement somewhere is
there?

------
ajpatel
The question is what happens when the phone has actual hardware buttons and
you port the OS to it which has virtual buttons in it...that gets weird I
think...

~~~
pixdamix
Are you seriously considering the fact that virtual buttons will be always
present regardless of the presence of hardware buttons ?

~~~
ajpatel
The way he showed the virtual buttons last night made them seem highly
customizable by each app for different purposes. So once app creators start
making these custom virtual buttons for their apps, they will not have
multiple versions of their app for phones with and without hardware buttons...

------
rwmj
Is there going to be source code for this release?

~~~
eatporktoo
Yes. They said that they didn't release the source for Honeycomb because there
was no support for smaller devices because they were "cutting corners". I
closed the tab a few minutes ago otherwise I'd have the link for you.

~~~
eatporktoo
Found the link: [http://thisismynext.com/2011/10/18/exclusive-matias-
duarte-i...](http://thisismynext.com/2011/10/18/exclusive-matias-duarte-ice-
cream-sandwich-galaxy-nexus/)

This is the exact quote: “On Honeycomb we cheated, we cut the corner of all
that smaller device support. That’s the sole reason we haven’t open sourced
it.”

------
bad_user
Great, now all I have to do is to either jailbreak my Galaxy S or wait 2 years
for an official upgrade.

~~~
rodh257
As a fellow Galaxy S owner, install a custom rom, darkkys or similar, it makes
it a new phone, much zippier and they'll have ice cream sandwhich going not
long after the source is released (and it is being released)

